# Summit Climber VS Lone Wolf Climber



## SWWTV

If you have hunted out of both which do you like best and why ?


----------



## Bow Only

The quietest one.


----------



## Corey J

The lone wolf is quieter and lighter and the summit is MUCH more comfortable. If I've got a long hike, I'm taking the LW!


----------



## deadend

Split the difference and get a Summit Elite.


----------



## bluemarlin

Try both. You'll never buy the summit. 

I've owned them all. Eventually you'll figure out that 4 sticks and a lock-on by lone wolf can't be beat.


----------



## HOGDOG76

I primarily used three different climbers this year, the summit viper elite sd,lone wolf sit-n-climb and millenium. The millenium wins out for pure comfort and the lone wolf is at the other end for portability/silence. The summit is the compromise so it got the most use unless there was a long sit or long pack in.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I own both and I don't use the summit anymore, Lone Wolf is light ,quiet, and comfortable.


----------



## hobbs27

Lone Wolf.


----------



## MossyCreek

Lone Wolf, its the quietest, easiest to adjust while climbing IMO, comfortable enough for the few all day sits I had this year and much easier to carry around. Summits don't fold down at all.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

x2 on the lone wolf,


----------



## livetohunt

bluemarlin said:


> Try both. You'll never buy the summit.
> 
> I've owned them all. Eventually you'll figure out that 4 sticks and a lock-on by lone wolf can't be beat.



I have both and prefer the Summit...I like the comfort and feel of the summit vipers..I bowhunt only, and like to lay my bow across the railing for easy access. Works the best for me, but everyone is different.


----------



## SWWTV

livetohunt said:


> I have both and prefer the Summit...I like the comfort and feel of the summit vipers..I bowhunt only, and like to lay my bow across the railing for easy access. Works the best for me, but everyone is different.


I agree I also have both. I put foam inside my tubing which made my Summit quieter. The Summit fits on many different trees where you are limited with the lone wolf.


----------



## gsp754

Summit is the only stand I would consider, there is nothing I like better about the line wolf.


----------



## Justin8421

Lonewolf!!!! Small and light weight, fits like a backpack easy to maneuver through brush and not get hungup on every branch or twig walking to your area.


----------



## kbuck1

livetohunt said:


> I have both and prefer the Summit...I like the comfort and feel of the summit vipers..I bowhunt only, and like to lay my bow across the railing for easy access. Works the best for me, but everyone is different.


Can you shoot sitting down with that rail there? For those that feel the summit is more comfortable try sitting in a lone Wolf with a net seat.

How does a summit fit on more trees? Is it wider?


----------



## livetohunt

kbuck1 said:


> Can you shoot sitting down with that rail there? For those that feel the summit is more comfortable try sitting in a lone Wolf with a net seat.
> 
> How does a summit fit on more trees? Is it wider?



I never shoot sitting down. Always standing. Summit is my preference, it doesn't mean it has to be everyone's favorite..It is all about personal preference.


----------



## arob542

I use the Summit Viper Elite SD and it is by far the best climber I have ever used. It only weights 17 pounds, packs good, very fast to hook on the tree, climbs good, and is very comfortable with the new style sling seat that comes on the elite.


----------



## SWWTV

I got the net seat but my Summit with the sling seat still is more comfortable. I also can shoot seated.


----------



## Kris87

My Summit has no rail and it folds flat.  Its a Broadhead Backpacker.  Not sure if they make a model like it anymore, but its perfect for bowhunting.  I just don't use it very much. 

No experience on a Lone Wolf, but they obviously get high praise.


----------



## APPierce0628

Kris87 said:


> My Summit has no rail and it folds flat.  Its a Broadhead Backpacker.  Not sure if they make a model like it anymore, but its perfect for bowhunting.  I just don't use it very much.
> 
> No experience on a Lone Wolf, but they obviously get high praise.



Looks very similar to my Cobra SD. Which by the way is comfy and light (18-19 lbs), but I've never sat in a Lone Wolf, so I can't speak on both parts.


----------



## Tank1202

6'2" tall and weigh 310lbs I'll take the summit titan or goliath anytime over a lone wolf. I can sit in it all day. I also adjust the seat so it sits high in the frame and I can shoot over the rails sitting down. But I dont think the lone wolf offers a climber for LARGE folks. Hahaha


----------



## Big Foot

Comfort equals longer hunts equals more opportunity.    Seat time is key


----------



## Bow Only

I understand that a majority of the people say the Summit is more comfortable than the Lone Wolf.  I sat in my Lone Wolf for 12 hours one day this year with no problems and sit for 6 hours just about on every hunt.  Mine sits great with the net seat.  I think Dennis just hasn't figured out at what height and angle to put the seat.  He probably has the hand climber parallel to the ground instead of going down slightly and he probably has the hand climber too high or low to the platform.  Once you get that figured out, there isn't a seat that is more comfortable.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I agree with you bow only, I can sit in my lone wolf all day with no problems, I also have a summit climber,that I will leave on a tree, but for walking over 30 minutes are longer from your truck you cant beat a lone wolf. a summit is like carrying a wheel barrel on your back.


----------



## HOGDOG76

Bow Only said:


> I understand that a majority of the people say the Summit is more comfortable than the Lone Wolf.  I sat in my Lone Wolf for 12 hours one day this year with no problems and sit for 6 hours just about on every hunt.  Mine sits great with the net seat.  I think Dennis just hasn't figured out at what height and angle to put the seat.  He probably has the hand climber parallel to the ground instead of going down slightly and he probably has the hand climber too high or low to the platform.  Once you get that figured out, there isn't a seat that is more comfortable.



Have you sat in a millineum?


----------



## Bow Only

HOGDOG76 said:


> Have you sat in a millineum?



I own several.


----------



## gsp754

The lone wolf sit and climb doesn't weigh any less than the summit viper sd. They both weigh 20lbs. and with the summit viper you have a front rail vs nothing with the lone wolf. The lone wolf weighs 4lbs more than the summit viper elite and if you compare the LW to an open face summit climber like the cobra, the summit weighs 2lbs less. If you were to put the net seat on a viper SD it would weigh less than the lone wolf. I personally hate the net seat but it is cooler during early bow season, however, it is colder in the winter. The Lone wolf folds up more compact than the viper or cobra, but it also takes longer to get on and off a tree with more moving parts to make noise and have to fool with in the dark. The Summit is much faster to put on and take off, with nothing to rattle or put together in the dark. As far as comfort, the lone wolf is NOT more comfortable. At best, its as comfortable as the summit. Then you have customer service, customer service does not get any better than summit. Summit really does care about their customers I am amazed at how quick with no questions asked they will just give you a new stand if you have a problem. I have never had a problem but I have read stories of people who mistreat their stands and don't take care of it, then call summit and they replace the stand for free. 
Stands are about like anything else, everyone has their own personal preference. However, when comparing the specs of the two stands summit wins.


----------



## HOGDOG76

Bow Only said:


> I own several.


and you find a summit more comfortable


----------



## bluemarlin

Good thing they make so many different type hunting stands... I guess all that matters is you liking what you use.


----------



## Bow Only

gsp754 said:


> The lone wolf sit and climb doesn't weigh any less than the summit viper sd. They both weigh 20lbs. and with the summit viper you have a front rail vs nothing with the lone wolf. The lone wolf weighs 4lbs more than the summit viper elite and if you compare the LW to an open face summit climber like the cobra, the summit weighs 2lbs less. If you were to put the net seat on a viper SD it would weigh less than the lone wolf. I personally hate the net seat but it is cooler during early bow season, however, it is colder in the winter. The Lone wolf folds up more compact than the viper or cobra, but it also takes longer to get on and off a tree with more moving parts to make noise and have to fool with in the dark. The Summit is much faster to put on and take off, with nothing to rattle or put together in the dark. As far as comfort, the lone wolf is NOT more comfortable. At best, its as comfortable as the summit. Then you have customer service, customer service does not get any better than summit. Summit really does care about their customers I am amazed at how quick with no questions asked they will just give you a new stand if you have a problem. I have never had a problem but I have read stories of people who mistreat their stands and don't take care of it, then call summit and they replace the stand for free.
> Stands are about like anything else, everyone has their own personal preference. However, when comparing the specs of the two stands summit wins.


I have to disagree about the moving parts on the Lone Wolf and it being dark.  If you have the Lone Wolf flattened, it does have more moving parts but they're fool proof.  I often turn off my flashlight and put up or take down my Lone Wolf up in complete darkness.  It's simple and church mouse quiet.  


HOGDOG76 said:


> and you find a summit more comfortable


Millennium is most comfortable to me, Summit sits great but I have no problem sitting long periods of time in my Lone Wolf.


----------



## Gaswamp

good discussion


----------



## wack em

Lone Wolf

Quieter and doesn't hang on everything you walk past.

Summits are more comfortable but comfort doesn't kill deer.


----------



## SWWTV

To me Summit is more comfortable to sit in and easier to move around in. With as Lone wolf you are limited on trees you can put them on. I got an almost new Lone Wolf I will trade for a Summit Viper Lt SD.


----------



## gsp754

SWWTV said:


> To me Summit is more comfortable to sit in and easier to move around in. With as Lone wolf you are limited on trees you can put them on. I got an almost new Lone Wolf I will trade for a Summit Viper Lt SD.



Ain't nobody crazy enough to do that.


----------



## hmaadd

SWWTV said:


> To me Summit is more comfortable to sit in and easier to move around in. With as Lone wolf you are limited on trees you can put them on. I got an almost new Lone Wolf I will trade for a Summit Viper Lt SD.



which lone wolf you got?


----------



## MossyCreek

SWWTV said:


> To me Summit is more comfortable to sit in and easier to move around in. With as Lone wolf you are limited on trees you can put them on. I got an almost new Lone Wolf I will trade for a Summit Viper Lt SD.



Wish I had one of those laying around, I'd trade in a heartbeat! 
Love the 3 lone wolf we have. Carrying the summit in thick areas is a pain and very hard to adjust in the tree if needed. 

The moving parts and setting it up isn't a problem at all, I put mine up and take it down in the dark and haven't used a flashlight yet.


----------



## pasinthrough

hmaadd said:


> which lone wolf you got?



He's got the sit and climb.


----------



## HOGDOG76

The platform on the lone wolf is my biggest problem. I like a long platform i can kick out my feet on. I wish more manufacturers would produce longer skinnier platforms or use a triangle shape like millineum.


----------



## HOGDOG76

Bow Only said:


> I have to disagree about the moving parts on the Lone Wolf and it being dark.  If you have the Lone Wolf flattened, it does have more moving parts but they're fool proof.  I often turn off my flashlight and put up or take down my Lone Wolf up in complete darkness.  It's simple and church mouse quiet.
> 
> Millennium is most comfortable to me, Summit sits great but I have no problem sitting long periods of time in my Lone Wolf.



10-4. I thought you were saying LW was more comfortable then the milleniums. I may try the net seat next but it chaps my butt that i have replace the seat on a stand i spent that much on. Have you put the foot pegs on your LW  and if so was it worth it?


----------



## msbowhnter

Summit climbers hands down. Traded my line wolf for a loc on. Hated climbing and setup if that stand.


----------



## Coreypnich

I know this is off subject but I converted this year to a millenium m-100 lock on and lone wolf sticks.  I can be in it with my bow ready to hunt just as quick as with my climber. I can set it up in virtually any tree and if I drop something I just climb down the sticks and get it. I got tired of having to find "telephone pole" trees to use my climber in.


----------



## msbowhnter

Coreypnich said:


> I know this is off subject but I converted this year to a millenium m-100 lock on and lone wolf sticks.  I can be in it with my bow ready to hunt just as quick as with my climber. I can set it up in virtually any tree and if I drop something I just climb down the sticks and get it. I got tired of having to find "telephone pole" trees to use my climber in.



 You cant beet that millennium seat either...


----------



## livetohunt

Anyone use climbing stands as loc ons? I run stick ladders up to summit vipers as a loc on and leave them up all season...You can buy the summit viper classic(metal version) cheap at places now, and they work perfect for this. The big plus is comfort, because most loc ons are not comfortable at all..


----------



## Pneumothorax

livetohunt said:


> Anyone use climbing stands as loc ons? I run stick ladders up to summit vipers as a loc on and leave them up all season...You can buy the summit viper classic(metal version) cheap at places now, and they work perfect for this. The big plus is comfort, because most loc ons are not comfortable at all..



Yup!  All my old, heavy clunkers get reborn as loc ons.


----------



## spydermon

how are you limited on trees with the lone wolf?????  the belt on it will go on a tree too small to hold any weight.  a summit wont go on a 15-20 yr old pine too good.  its good for large pines and big hardwoods.  sometimes i cant find a tree big enough and never have that problem with a lone wolf. 

lone wolf gets my vote..or api as well


----------



## Coreypnich

You are limited on trees with any climber. You can't climb past limbs unless you have a small folding saw which adds more time to your setup. Also if the tree has any bends in it you don't have a chance.


----------



## spydermon

Most that climb a lot will definitely have a small saw or hoyman ready especially if its the first time in a spot


----------



## APPierce0628

SWWTV said:


> To me Summit is more comfortable to sit in and easier to move around in. With as Lone wolf you are limited on trees you can put them on. I got an almost new Lone Wolf I will trade for a Summit Viper Lt SD.


I have never heard of this model. Where have you seen it, out of curiosity?


----------

